# Platzangst Bulldog welcher Temperaturbereich



## fotoschlumpf (3. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab die Hose sehr günstig bekommen, 50% Rabat, passt perfekt und sitzt super.

Ich bin überrascht vom festen und zugleich luftigen Material. Ich wollte mir die Hose für kühlere Zeiten kaufen, wie es aussieht geht der Wind aber ordentlich durch die Beine.

Ich hab hier einiges über die Hose gelesen aber der ideale Temp.bereich ist mir nicht klar.

Im Herbst bei Wind wird man wohl frieren wie ein Schneider.

HAt einer Erfahrung mit der Hose?


----------



## fotoschlumpf (3. August 2012)

5778K schrieb:


> 50% auf welchen Preis?




knapp 150, ich hab ca. 75 Euro bezahlt, ein Shop hatte auf alles an Bekleidung 50%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fotoschlumpf (4. August 2012)

hat keiner die Hose?


----------



## hnx (4. August 2012)

Wenn dir einer sagt wann du was anzuziehen hast, dann deine Mama  (oder später die Freundin/Frau)

Ungerecht das Leben.


----------



## Schnitte (4. August 2012)

Das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache zwecks der Temperatur. Zur Not eine lange enge leggings drunter ziehen. Oder beinlinge oder oder oder...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (4. August 2012)

na dann behalte ich sie mal und gehe testen, wird schon irgendwie funktionieren

Die Passform ist unübertroffen, kaum zu glauben wie gut der Schnitt ist.

heute ist eh schon so ein seltsames Wetter, könnte gleich regnen.

DIe braucht sicher länger bis sie weicher wird, aus der Tüte raus raschelt es noch ordentlich


----------



## fotoschlumpf (4. August 2012)

den Test +25°C und sehr schwühl hab ich heute absolviert.

Meine Zweifel sind fürs Erste mal ausgeräumt. Die Belüftung klappt sehr gut, der Reißverschluß bei abgenommenen Beinen ist nicht zu spüren.

Und ganz wichtig, die Hose kurz hat eine gefährliche Längen, sie könnte richtig schön scheuern, aber dank Innennetz hat sie auch bei feuchter Haut nicht gescheuert.

Fürs Grobe und Hitze ich sie schon mal zu empfehlen, im Herbst muss sie sich aber noch als Wärmespender beweisen.


----------



## machero (5. August 2012)

lol


----------



## cytrax (5. August 2012)

Die Bulldog is der Nachfolger der RAM die ich hab (halt nur anderes Design). Bin zufrieden mit der Hose Sommer wie Winter. Die Belüftungen funktionieren sehr gut (sind auch nötig) hab sie teilweise im Winter auch offen dann aber mit ner langen Kompressionshose. Es gibt auch nochn speziellen Thread für Platzangst Sachen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433476&highlight=platzangst+2010


----------



## fotoschlumpf (5. August 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Die Bulldog is der Nachfolger der RAM die ich hab (halt nur anderes Design). Bin zufrieden mit der Hose Sommer wie Winter. Die Belüftungen funktionieren sehr gut (sind auch nötig) hab sie teilweise im Winter auch offen dann aber mit ner langen Kompressionshose. Es gibt auch nochn speziellen Thread für Platzangst Sachen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433476&highlight=platzangst+2010



ja ich werde sie auch mit meiner Salomon 3/4 Kompressionshose fahren. Das sorgt für Beweglichkeit und einer sehr angenehmen Wärme durch die Kompression


----------



## AndreBouvle (7. August 2012)

Was willst du hören?
Wärmeempfindung ist doch mal extrem subjektiv...

Ich PERSÖNLICH finde die Hose genial, fahre sie bei +30 bis -10 Grad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fotoschlumpf (7. August 2012)

AndreBouvle schrieb:


> Was willst du hören?
> Wärmeempfindung ist doch mal extrem subjektiv...
> 
> Ich PERSÖNLICH finde die Hose genial, fahre sie bei +30 bis -10 Grad...


 
bin zufrieden damit, es ist halt immer die seleb Frage nach einer Bestellung ,behalten oder zurück. Man will ja nicht wieder ein Teil für den Kasten kaufen. Richtig gute Teile kauft man leider sehr selten, die zieht man dann auch immer an und guvkt ob sie schon wieder aus der Wäsche kommen.

Bin nur erstaunt gewesen wie transparent das Gewebe ist, jetzt ist mir klar, da zieht nichts rein wie die Zipper zu sind.


----------



## smoki666 (3. Februar 2013)

habe die Bulldog in Schwarz seit einem Jahr, leider gab und gibt es die Bulldog nicht mehr in Blau  hätte sie mir echt gern noch zugelegt da die Bulldog eine echt sehr angenehm und robuste Bikehose ist. Im Sommer geht die wärme durch die belüftung fix raus und im Winter mit ner funktionshose oder unterhose drunter isses echt schön warm  
bietet noch irgendwer ne Blaue Bulldog in der größe M an. Möchte gern noch eine haben. Die sind so geil vom Trage- und Fahrkomfort.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Februar 2013)

Ich such die schon seit nem halben Jahr in XL, aber Fehlanzeige...


----------



## Free_Rider94 (7. Februar 2013)

Hab die auch und fahr die bei warm oder kalt entweder kurz oder lang hat bis jetzt sogar bei -10° geklappt und +25


----------



## ASQ (9. Februar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich such die schon seit nem halben Jahr in XL, aber Fehlanzeige...



Wenn man davon ausgeht, was auf der Eurobike 2k12 am Stand zu sehen war, kommt die 2k13 wieder. Ist aber nur eine vermutung.

Ps: Wenn ich mich sogar richtig erinner, gibts diesmal n gimmick zur Hose mit dazu, was man mir auf der Messe nicht schenken wollte zu meiner 2k12 Hose,, ich weiss bloß nimmer was es war^^

Ps2: Es war so n Beutel, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09/05/eurobike-2012-platzangst-kollektion-2013/

Ps3: Siehe Video mit der Inkompetent wirkenden Anna bei 2:35min , da stellt sie die neue Bulldog vor,,, wird wohl neue Farben geben


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. Februar 2013)

Ja schon klar & bekannt soweit, aber die Arctic sieht Kacke aus im Vergleich zur '12er in Blau, finde ich jedenfalls.
Argh, will mir nich einer seine blaue verkaufen??!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Besofsky (20. März 2013)

muss ich dir Recht geben, die arctic sieht leider nur halb so gut wie die Vorjahresblaue aus. 

Aber nachdem ich fast nur gutes über die Hose gelesen hab...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. März 2013)

Ich hab se auch vorgeordert, aber so richtig heiß bin ich iwie nicht mehr darauf.. -.-


----------



## Diabklops (20. März 2013)

Hallo
Kann man mit der Hose gut pedalieren? Ich mach mir ein bisschen Sorgen das sie zu weit geschnitten ist.auf der Internet Seite wird auch freeride und downhill angegeben,bei den kurzen Hosen die ich habe ist auch all Mountain mit angeben...???


----------



## Arathoernchen (28. März 2013)

Ich hab die 12er Bulldog und Fahr nur noch mit der Hose. Enduro, Trainigstouren, Bikepark usw. 
Wenn sie dreckig ist schnell in die Wäsche und am nächsten Tag wieder rein.
Ich Kauf mir jetzt auch die 13er. Nur über die Farbe bin ich mir och nicht so klar. Die Blau hat wie oben schon geschrieben, nicht so den pepp wie die letzte


----------



## LukasL (3. April 2013)

Diabklops schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kann man mit der Hose gut pedalieren? Ich mach mir ein bisschen Sorgen das sie zu weit geschnitten ist.auf der Internet Seite wird auch freeride und downhill angegeben,bei den kurzen Hosen die ich habe ist auch all Mountain mit angeben...???



Also ich hatte die 2013 Modelle vorhin an und die sind am Fußgelenk schon recht eng! Kann man auch per Reisverschluss noch einstellen!


----------



## ASQ (4. April 2013)

LukasL schrieb:


> Also ich hatte die 2013 Modelle vorhin an und die sind am Fußgelenk schon recht eng! Kann man auch per Reisverschluss noch einstellen!



Soll sich ja unten rum auch nichts verfangen, zudem ja einstellbar.


Achja, wollte mal noch erwähnen, das man darauf achten sollte, beim übersteigen von Kuhgattern und dergleichen, das die Hose nicht runtergerutscht ist. Also vor dem überklettern nochmal ordentlich hochziehn,, sonst habt ihr das gleiche problem das sie im Schritt reißt ^^


----------

